# Impossible de lire des films depuis disque dur externe



## Firi3l (6 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour à tou(te)s.

Je viens de créer mon compte dans l'espoir que l'un(e) d'entre vous puisse résoudre mon problème, après un certain temps passé à fouiller un peu partout sur le net...

Voilà je possède un Macbook Air 13" et je souhaite pouvoir lire les fichiers (musique, films), présents sur un disque dur externe en utilisant le disque dur externe comme source directe, mais lorsque je tente de lancer le fichier avec MPlayerX ou VLC (ou un autre...), ça plante. 
J'ai fait l'essai de transférer quelques fichiers sur mon Mac pour vérifier qu'ils n'étaient pas endommagés et ils s'ouvrent sans problème.
J'ai également testé avec un autre disque dur, même souci.
Je précise que les disques durs en question sont formatés en Mac OS étendu (journalisé).

Pouvez-vous m'aider ?

Merci par avance.

Firi3l


----------



## brunnno (7 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Si ton disque externe est bien relié à ton Mac en USB, normalement ça devrait fonctionner sans soucis..._(que le disque soit formaté sous windows ou Mac)_ 

Est-ce que tu peux accéder à ce disque et lister le contenu dans le finder ? 
ou ouvrir un autre type de document par exemple ???


----------



## pascalformac (7 Novembre 2014)

ca sent le probleme USB
ces disques sont alimentés comment?
secteur ou USB?


----------



## Locke (7 Novembre 2014)

Firi3l a dit:


> ...Je précise que les disques durs en question sont formatés en Mac OS étendu (journalisé)...



Ce sont les tiens ou on te les prêtent ?

Si ce sont les tiens, comment as-tu fait la copie ?

Moi aussi je penche pour un problème USB, c'est à dire un manque d'alimentation. Si tu as sous la main un câble en Y qui monopolisera 2 ports USB et que cela fonctionne, ton problème est bien une sous alimentation.

Genre de câble en Y...


----------



## Firi3l (7 Novembre 2014)

brunnno a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Si ton disque externe est bien relié à ton Mac en USB, normalement ça devrait fonctionner sans soucis..._(que le disque soit formaté sous windows ou Mac)_
> 
> ...



Oui je peux accéder aux contenus mais impossible de les lire.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h13 ----------




pascalformac a dit:


> ca sent le probleme USB
> ces disques sont alimentés comment?
> secteur ou USB?



ils sont alimentés via USB.


----------



## pascalformac (7 Novembre 2014)

Firi3l a dit:


> ils sont alimentés via USB.


et donc relire la bonne remarque de Locke


----------



## Firi3l (7 Novembre 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Ce sont les tiens ou on te les prêtent ?
> 
> Si ce sont les tiens, comment as-tu fait la copie ?
> 
> ...



Oui ce sont les miens. Merci pour ta suggestion mais mon MacBook air ne possède pas deux ports USB côte a côte et le câble USB dont dispose le DD en question semble être auto-alimenté. Je ne sais pas s'il existe des câbles du genre plus longs si le problème vient vraiment de là.


----------



## Locke (7 Novembre 2014)

Firi3l a dit:


> Oui ce sont les miens. Merci pour ta suggestion mais mon MacBook air ne possède pas deux ports USB côte a côte et *le câble USB dont dispose le DD en question semble être auto-alimenté*. Je ne sais pas s'il existe des câbles du genre plus longs si le problème vient vraiment de là.


Par défaut, tout câble USB alimente tout matériel, mais parfois ce n'est pas suffisant.

Ce qu'on ne sait pas, depuis quand tu ne peux plus lire quoi que ce soit, étant donné que ce sont *TES* disques durs ?

Moi, ce qui me fait tiquer, c'est ça...



Firi3l a dit:


> ...et *je souhaite pouvoir lire* les fichiers (musique, films), présents *sur un disque dur externe*...


...désolé d'être aussi tatillon, mais cela sous-entend que ce ne sont pas TES disques durs, mais un prêt.


----------



## Firi3l (7 Novembre 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Par défaut, tout câble USB alimente tout matériel, mais parfois ce n'est pas suffisant.
> 
> Ce qu'on ne sait pas, depuis quand tu ne peux plus lire quoi que ce soit, étant donné que ce sont *TES* disques durs ?
> 
> ...



Comme je l'ai déjà dit il s'agit de mon disque dur, et les fichiers présents sur celui-ci ont été transférés depuis un Mac.
Je n'avais jamais testé la lecture jusqu'à présent, depuis le transfert.


----------



## Locke (7 Novembre 2014)

Firi3l a dit:


> Comme je l'ai déjà dit il s'agit de mon disque dur, et *les fichiers présents sur celui-ci ont été transférés depuis un Mac*.
> Je n'avais jamais testé la lecture jusqu'à présent, depuis le transfert.



Ca devient plus clair maintenant.

Mais je ne pense pas que ce soit un problème de transfert, mais bel et bien un problème de sous alimentation du disque dur USB.

Une simple lecture d'un fichier mp3 avec iTunes se lit correctement ?


----------



## Firi3l (7 Novembre 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Ca devient plus clair maintenant.
> 
> Mais je ne pense pas que ce soit un problème de transfert, mais bel et bien un problème de sous alimentation du disque dur USB.
> 
> Une simple lecture d'un fichier mp3 avec iTunes se lit correctement ?



Si le problème vient vraiment de là, il faut que je puisse trouver un câble Y spécifique (et long pour permettre de le brancher des deux côtés du Mac) car le branchement sur le disque dur est ainsi :


----------



## Locke (7 Novembre 2014)

On ne sait pas non plus depuis combien de temps tu as ce disque dur, marque, modèle ?

On peut s'interroger sur le fait qu'auparavant il fonctionnait sans problème et que depuis la copie de fichiers depuis un autre Mac ait pu altérer quelque chose, mais j'en doute.

Et tu n'as pas répondu si la lecture d'un fichier mp3 posait problème depuis iTunes, VLC, etc ?


----------



## Firi3l (7 Novembre 2014)

Locke a dit:


> On ne sait pas non plus depuis combien de temps tu as ce disque dur, marque, modèle ?
> 
> On peut s'interroger sur le fait qu'auparavant il fonctionnait sans problème et que depuis la copie de fichiers depuis un autre Mac ait pu altérer quelque chose, mais j'en doute.
> 
> Et tu n'as pas répondu si la lecture d'un fichier mp3 posait problème depuis iTunes, VLC, etc ?



Il est tout neuf, première utilisation, il s'agit de ce modèle : http://www.fnac.com/mp20218645/Samsung-M3-Portable-STSHX-M500TCB-disque-dur-500-Go-USB-3-0/w-4

Même problème pour lire les mp3, aucun des fichiers présents sur le DD, peu importe son format, n'est lisible depuis le disque dur, comme je l'ai mentionné plus haut .


----------



## Ipod-tow (7 Novembre 2014)

J'appuie l'idée d'une sous alimentation, pour le câble il me semble qu'un y assez éloigné n'est vraiment pas évident à trouver, voir n'existe pas. Je rajouterai essaye de voir si sur un Windows sa fonctionne ou sur un autre Mac. Peut être un défaut de la prise usb


----------



## Locke (8 Novembre 2014)

Firi3l a dit:


> ...J'ai fait l'essai de transférer quelques fichiers sur mon Mac pour vérifier qu'ils n'étaient pas endommagés et ils s'ouvrent sans problème.
> *J'ai également testé avec un autre disque dur, même souci*...



En relisant la dernière ligne, manifestement avec ton Macbook Air, il y a bien un problème de sous alimentation avec le port USB et ce ne serait pas étonnant, car le Macbook Air est vraiment un modèle très petit.

Comme on le suppose, la copie de tes fichiers a été faite depuis un autre Mac, pas de souci, mais surement pas à partir d'un autre Macbook Air, car sinon la copie aurait été impossible.

Si tu confirmes que ton disque peut lire/écrire depuis un autre Mac non Macbook Air, tu n'auras pas d'autre choix que d'acheter un câble en Y.


----------



## Ipod-tow (8 Novembre 2014)

C'est tout de même dingue qu'un port USB du mac book air ne soit pas suffisamment alimenté ;
En réfléchissant bien son port USB commence à être fatigué


----------



## Locke (8 Novembre 2014)

Non, bien souvent les ports USB ne supportent pas certains modèles de disques USB demandant plus que le cahier des charges de Apple.

Soit on alimente le disque USB avec une alimentation autonome _(livrée pu pas, mais souvent sans)_, soit on utilise un câble en Y pour résoudre ce petit problème.


----------



## Ipod-tow (8 Novembre 2014)

Sa serait suivant les marques compatible avec des USB apple disons a une puissance donnée. Toutes les marques ne fonctionne pas forcement avec des produits apple (dans l'exemple de l'alimentation USB) si j'ai saisi.

Tu achète le disque dur dans un apple store l'alimentation fonctionnera car il y a une sorte de partenariat entre apple et l'autre marque.

A l'inverse, on achète le DD sur Cdiscount par exemple, bah sa ne fonctionnera pas forcement comme il faudrait xD Moralité. Il faut acheter dans un Apple store :rateau:


----------



## Firi3l (8 Novembre 2014)

Ipod-tow a dit:


> J'appuie l'idée d'une sous alimentation, pour le câble il me semble qu'un y assez éloigné n'est vraiment pas évident à trouver, voir n'existe pas. Je rajouterai essaye de voir si sur un Windows sa fonctionne ou sur un autre Mac. Peut être un défaut de la prise usb



ça m'a tout l'air d'être ça au final... j'ai commencé à chercher un peu sur le net si je pouvais trouver le câble qu'il me faudrait et c'est pas gagné, voire même perdu d'avance...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h49 ----------




Locke a dit:


> En relisant la dernière ligne, manifestement avec ton Macbook Air, il y a bien un problème de sous alimentation avec le port USB et ce ne serait pas étonnant, car le Macbook Air est vraiment un modèle très petit.
> 
> Comme on le suppose, la copie de tes fichiers a été faite depuis un autre Mac, pas de souci, mais surement pas à partir d'un autre Macbook Air, car sinon la copie aurait été impossible.
> 
> Si tu confirmes que ton disque peut lire/écrire depuis un autre Mac non Macbook Air, tu n'auras pas d'autre choix que d'acheter un câble en Y.



Le transfert a été fait depuis un Macbook Pro. Et comme je viens de le préciser ça m'a l'air d'être une grosse galère pour trouver le câble Y qu'il me faut...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h50 ----------




Ipod-tow a dit:


> Sa serait suivant les marques compatible avec des USB apple disons a une puissance donnée. Toutes les marques ne fonctionne pas forcement avec des produits apple (dans l'exemple de l'alimentation USB) si j'ai saisi.
> 
> Tu achète le disque dur dans un apple store l'alimentation fonctionnera car il y a une sorte de partenariat entre apple et l'autre marque.
> 
> A l'inverse, on achète le DD sur Cdiscount par exemple, bah sa ne fonctionnera pas forcement comme il faudrait xD Moralité. Il faut acheter dans un Apple store :rateau:



CQFD...
Et j'ai pas forcément pensé à creuser niveau compatibilité et alimentation lorsque j'ai fait l'achat de mon disque dur, pour moi "compatible Mac" ça a suffit...
J'ai plus qu'à revendre mon disque dur c'est ça ? :rateau:


----------



## Locke (8 Novembre 2014)

Firi3l a dit:


> ...J'ai plus qu'à revendre mon disque dur c'est ça ?...



Pendant ces essais, ton Macbook Air est sur batterie ou sur secteur avec l'alimentation Apple ?

La dernière tentative est de vérifier que sur secteur, que ce problème est le même. Peut-être que sur secteur le port USB est suffisamment alimenté pour soutenir une charge plus grande.

Petit exemple, j'ai un iMac avec un clavier filaire avec un port USB de chaque coté. Je peux tout connecter dessus, clé USB, souris, etc. Tout va très bien, sauf si l'envie me prend de vouloir booter depuis une clé USB, elle n'est pas visible au démarrage depuis le clavier, mais uniquement sur les ports USB au dos de mon iMac _(mais ça parait normal, le chainage USB ne supporte pas cet excès  de charge)_.


----------



## Ipod-tow (8 Novembre 2014)

Locke a raison essaye en ayant le Mac book air sur secteur 
Sinon effectivement je penserai a le revendre , quoi que avant de le revendre je ferais un dernier test sur un autre Mac book air pour être sur que c'est bien une sous alimentation et pas un pb prise USB


----------



## pascalformac (8 Novembre 2014)

ou tester  sur un imac
qui n'a pas de batterie est est un peu plus ""tolerant" avec les alimentés USB

BEAUCOUP de disques en alimentés USB font ce genre de cachotterie sur les ordis portables
(résolu le plus souvent avec cable en Y)

Autre solution simple
tu achetes un boitier avec alim secteur et tu mets ton disque dedans


----------



## Firi3l (8 Novembre 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Pendant ces essais, ton Macbook Air est sur batterie ou sur secteur avec l'alimentation Apple ?
> 
> La dernière tentative est de vérifier que sur secteur, que ce problème est le même. Peut-être que sur secteur le port USB est suffisamment alimenté pour soutenir une charge plus grande.
> 
> Petit exemple, j'ai un iMac avec un clavier filaire avec un port USB de chaque coté. Je peux tout connecter dessus, clé USB, souris, etc. Tout va très bien, sauf si l'envie me prend de vouloir booter depuis une clé USB, elle n'est pas visible au démarrage depuis le clavier, mais uniquement sur les ports USB au dos de mon iMac _(mais ça parait normal, le chainage USB ne supporte pas cet excès  de charge)_.



Je viens de faire le test en branchant le Macbook Air à l'alimentation secteur et.. ça fonctionne ! si j'avais su j'aurais fait le test plus tôt.. x)
Merci beaucoup pour votre contribution, ainsi qu'à tous ceux qui se sont penchés sur ce problème.
Bonne journée : )


----------



## Ipod-tow (8 Novembre 2014)

Super , si sa fonctionne , décidément c'est auto alimenté et l'informatique que de mystère xD


----------



## Locke (8 Novembre 2014)

Firi3l a dit:


> Je viens de faire le test en branchant le Macbook Air à l'alimentation secteur et.. ça fonctionne ! si j'avais su j'aurais fait le test plus tôt.. x)
> Merci beaucoup pour votre contribution, ainsi qu'à tous ceux qui se sont penchés sur ce problème.
> Bonne journée : )



C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait, mais il ne faut pas en faire une généralité dans la mesure ou un autre disque USB d'une autre marque pourrait très bien fonctionner.

Disons qu'un Macbook Air est parfait en utilisation nomade, mais dès qu'il s'agit d'utiliser un périphérique un peu gourmand en énergie, que l'alimentation soit indispensable. De plus, je suis même sûr qu'un câble en Y aurait aussi résolu le problème, mais un peu particulier à trouver vu que les 2 ports USB sont assez éloignés.


----------



## pounon (11 Novembre 2014)

Firi3l a dit:


> Oui ce sont les miens. Merci pour ta suggestion mais mon MacBook air ne possède pas deux ports USB côte a côte et le câble USB dont dispose le DD en question semble être auto-alimenté. Je ne sais pas s'il existe des câbles du genre plus longs si le problème vient vraiment de là.


Bonjour,
Grace a cette discussion j'ai pu résoudre mon problème de connexion de lecteur graveur DVD qui ne voulait plus fonctionner sous Yiosémite. J'ai donc monté un câble en Y sur un HUB usb relie au Mac et mon lecteur graveur fonctionne à nouveau. C'est donc bien un problème d'alimentation si on utilise une seule prise USB.
Merci au forum.


----------



## soiziclecros (12 Novembre 2014)

Il me semble qu'une petit rallonge USB à un des bouts du Y pourrait suffire, non ?

Mon imprimante est loin de mon mac (3 mètres), j'ai mis une rallonge et ça marche bien.


----------



## brunnno (13 Novembre 2014)

soiziclecros a dit:


> Il me semble qu'une petit rallonge USB à un des bouts du Y pourrait suffire, non ?



Exactement ! ... pas la peine de s'amuser à chercher un cable "Y" différent


----------

